# revision of hernia repair



## tgutierrez (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a patient that returned 3 days post op for revision of hernia repair performed laparoscopically. I can't find a code.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## lovetocode (Feb 17, 2010)

It would depend on what type of hernia.  Check CPT codes 49650-49657.  All of these codes pertain to hernias performed laparoscopically.


----------



## tgutierrez (Feb 17, 2010)

I understand and it was a hiatal hernia but the hernia was already repaired. They went in to revise the repair that was previously completed. Would it still be a hernia repair?


----------

